# Storing Chocolate



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

I was given some nice Belgian bittersweet chocolate this past weekend. It's in chunk form.

I very rarely bake and as such never keep chocolate around the house so am unsure the best way to store this? Also, being in Phoenix am not sure if it is better stored in or out of the refrigerator(we keep the a/c at 80 or 82 typically and I have had choc chips melt in the cupboard).

Can I keep this for any length of time or do i need to use it as soon as possible(again concerned about summer coming if i can 't keep in fridge). It's probably about 3-4lbs total....

Thanks for the help!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I found the following information. I hope it covers it:

How should raw chocolate be stored?

Chocolate is susceptible to moisture and absorbs external odors. Store chocolate in a cool, dry place away from light and air. Chocolate will oxidize more quickly and deteriorate in taste when exposed to light and air. Therefore, it is very important to protect the chocolate by storing it in closed packaging. Dark and milk chocolate naturally contain anti-oxidents (the agents that slow down the oxidation process). White chocolate does not contain these substances and is much more sensitive towards oxidation.

The ideal temperature for storing chocolate is between 54°F and 68°F (12° and 20°C). At higher temperatures, the chocolate will soften and will lose its gloss. Lower storage temperatures are less risky. Care should be taken to bring cold products to room temperature to avoid condensation and sugarbloom. Fluctuating temperatures should also be avoided as they will accelerate the appearance of fatbloom. Chocolate should be protected against humidity and stored where the maximum relative humidity is 70%.

Source: mrchocolate.com


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

Thanks, Kimmie! That's quite helpful....now to find somewhere that's cool and dry here in Phoenix! :lol:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You're so welcome Ziggy.

Phoenix, you say...that's easy! Go to the nearest Zuni or Pima reservation. Go 11 ½ miles in. Go 4 ½ miles east as the crow flies. Turn left and go 1 ½ miles north. Look for the tall Saguaro near the Joshua tree. Stop and dig down 1.5 feet. In this place, which is cool and dry, chocolate will last for quite a long time, no problem!!


----------

